
Bank Account That Pays 200x MORE Interest - zkar
https://meetbeam.com/
======
SEMW
I'm confused. They say they can give more interest because they don't have the
costs of traditional banks. But then in the FAQ, they say that they're a
middleman for a bank acct provided by a traditional bank ("Your money stays in
an FDIC-insured deposit account provided by Beam's bank sponsor"), so the 'no
costs' explanation makes no sense, they're adding an extra layer.

So where does the extra money come from? "Beam makes money by providing value-
added services to our partnering bank and other financial service partners in
the banking ecoysystem".

Well, that's... nonspecific. What services? What's the actual thing they'll be
making money from? Why are they being vague about it? This smells of the
nominal customer actually being the product, unroll.me style

------
gjvc
What credentials are there to prove that this is a legitimate outfit?

~~~
mtmail
None of the documents contain an address, neither does the domain registration
or SSL certificate. For all I know they might just collect 20k email addresses
of people who are interested in such a product and then go out and contact
banks to work with.

